# A QUOTE THAT DESCRIBES THE CURRENT TREASONOUS DEMOCRAT PARTY ......!!!



## nononono (May 4, 2020)

*" A nation can survive its fools, and even the ambitious. *
*But it cannot survive treason from within. 
An enemy at the gates is less formidable, for he is 
known and he carries his banners openly against the city. 
But the traitor moves among those within the gates freely, 
his sly whispers rustling through all the alleys, heard in the 
very halls of government itself. 
For the traitor appears no traitor; he speaks in the accents 
familiar to his victims, and he wears their face and their garments, 
and he appeals to the baseness that lies deep in the hearts of all men. 
He rots the soul of a nation; he works secretly and unknown in 
the night to undermine the pillars of a city; he infects the body 
politic so that it can no longer resist. *
*A murderer is less to be feared. "

Taylor Caldwell
1900 - 1985*





*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

